# Word of the Week - Week 26 2015



## SENC (Jun 21, 2015)

camarilla - a sinister group of conspiring advisors close to the leadership; a cabal

See the following thread for usage: http://woodbarter.com/threads/our-wb-staff-in-the-70s-whos-who.21956/

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2015)

Come to the dark side......we have cookies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 21, 2015)

Says a member of the camarilla

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 21, 2015)

One might consider a hospital administrator part of a camarilla .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 21, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> One might consider a hospital administrator, a camarilla .


You've been in the Cali sun too long, Tom. You can't have a one person camarilla. Duh.


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2015)

I think we all must be sick in the head to follow the camarilla in charge of this Forum Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 21, 2015)

SENC said:


> You've been in the Cali sun too long, Tom. You can't have a one person camarilla. Duh.



Yeah thats prob what happened ..........supposed to b 113 here on friday


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2015)

SENC said:


> You've been in the Cali sun too long, Tom. You can't have a one person camarilla. Duh.



Yes you can have a 1-person camarilla; a hosptial admin with multiple personalities.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 22, 2015)

So are the other Mods the Camarilla to @Kevin 's Leadership?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2015)

And is city council of the Los Angeles suburb of Camarillo know as the Camarillo Camarilla?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 22, 2015)

So, if this sinister group was from a town NW of LA, they might be the Camarillo camarillas? 

Dang...how did I miss @Kevin post???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2015)

TimR said:


> So, if this sinister group was from a town NW of LA, they might be the Camarillo camarillas?



You must be some kind of comedic genius. I wish I had thought of that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 22, 2015)

Aw heck--- the hospital admin would just be the _cabal. _They just surround themselves with the camarilla---or is it camellias--- I forget. One smells nice and the other doesn't.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

